# The joys of hand-feeding



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had many wonderful experiences in my life -- but this one kinda takes the cake! My little guys have completely imprinted to mr.minimonkey and me -- they cheep and flap when we come near them, and the feeding time is pure, unadulterated pigeon pleasure! Okay -- pure, unadulterated pleasure for me, too --- messy, time consuming, inconvenient -- all of these things -- but I wouldn't hesitate to take it on again, if the opportunity presented itself. 

Since this flock of ferals has come into my life, I've gone from someone who rarely gave a second thought to birds, (except the occasional 'aren't they beautiful" sort of thing,) to someone who is incredibly interested in getting out there and protecting their rights. This has opened my heart to a whole new level, and I'm just feeling so grateful that these lovely creatures made their way into my life. I haven't decided yet whether I will eventually attempt a soft release with them into a safely located flock, or whether they will remain with me for the long haul -- the world is so hostile to pigeons, I'm kinda thinking it will be the latter.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi minimonkey,

Most true...

One advantage for them, and you, is...if they may be assimilated into the Wild Flock...

There will be other Orphan Babys needing your parentage...

Or, build an Aviary if you have room and localle, and evetually let them come and go as they like at their own descretion...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi minimonkey,
that is how I started with pigeons three years ago, with two ferals on my balcony. So, I undestand how you feel.
They are just too sweet, smart, kind and absolutely irresistible.

Reti


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I wish I could build an aviary -- that would be a dream come true! But sadly, I'm in a loft in the city, and an aviary isn't possible right now. I'm just going to have to play this one by ear --


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi minimonkey,


Me too...I am in the inner city, no room for an Aviary or Flight Arena...

When I move...I will for sure be someplace where I can build such things...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

